# Electric smoker - wood chips or chunks on burner?



## wing-it (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm new to SMF today and happy to have found y'all.  Love smoking but have a lot to learn.  We have an electric smoker Brinkman Gourmet dome style.  It had 2 grill levels, a metal water bowl and electric grid/grill on the bottom of the smoker.

we have used water soaked chips placed directly on the grills, but read on the forum that water soaking isn't necessary.  What about using chunks?  2 weeks ago we lost an 80foot hickory tree in our yard so we have lots of firewood and chunks for the smoker. 

Are the chips/chunks placed directly on the electric grill, beside the grills, wrapped in foil, or ???

Appreciate your experience and thoughts.

regards from Virginia


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Wing-it! Thank you for joining our forum!

If you would kindly go to Roll Call and introduce yourself, we will be able to welcome you!

Also, please include your location too!

Is there a pan of sorts to hold your wood chips or chunks or a place to put a small pan, like an iron frying pan?

You would normally put your wood in the pan on the grill over the element to let it heat and smolder.  A few small chunks usually does the trick.  You don't need large billowing smoke, just thin blue smoke to keep the presence of smoke absorbing into your meat.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, I'm wrong.  Found the instructions to your specific smoker:

http://static.highspeedbackbone.net/pdf/810-7080-K.pdf

Just follow the instructions plus any mods others give you here!


----------



## danbono (Jul 23, 2012)

Wing-it: Use chunks one at a time on the lava rocks NOT the element. My chunks usually last 2 hrs, before I have to add another..

Good Luck, Dan


----------



## wing-it (Jul 23, 2012)

Pops and DanB

Appreciate the info.  I'll cut way down on my use of wood.  Thank you oh learned ones.


----------

